# Congrats Allan Houston



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Eastern conference player of the week. loved that 53 you dropped at the staples center. Houston is having the best season of his career no doubt.

way to go H20


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 12, 2002)

Ditto


----------



## AFunk4Life (Jan 10, 2003)

Why was Allen Houston not selected to the All-Star team this year? What a joke!


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AFunk4Life</b>!
> Why was Allen Houston not selected to the All-Star team this year? What a joke!


Are saying that Brad Miller didn't deserve to be an All Star? What blasphemy! :laugh:


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm a Knicks fan, but if Houston made the team before Artest.. that wouldn't be fair at all.


----------



## AFunk4Life (Jan 10, 2003)

Not sure if you are aware of this, but BOTH Brad Miller and Jermaine O'Neal made the all star team and Allen Houston and Artest both didn't. That is just stupid.


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

Yeah it should have been O'Neal and Artest, but whatever. Can't do anything about it now.

Someone said that Houston should have made the All Star team (didn't say who for) and I was just saying that Artest should have made it before Houston if this situation would occur.


----------



## AFunk4Life (Jan 10, 2003)

I think that it should have been Houston instead of O'Neal, not over Artest, but neither made it, which makes no sense.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AFunk4Life</b>!
> I think that it should have been Houston instead of O'Neal, not over Artest, but neither made it, which makes no sense.


What do you mean by this, they are totally different positions and Oneal got voted in and has played like an all-star all season and a SUPERSTAR at times


----------



## NYJ1680 (Dec 26, 2002)

I'm a Knicks fan, but Allan Houston doesn't deserve to go in over either Jermaine O'Neal or Ron Artest. He's put up some big points this season, but thats all he does. Artest can score, rebound and is one of the best defenders in the league. Allan Houston is pretty much just a straight jump shooter, he's still a very soft guy. Houston shouldn't be the first option on a team, but he is in New York, which is why his points are so high, and why the Knicks are so bad.


----------



## AFunk4Life (Jan 10, 2003)

I totally disagree, Houston is a superstar, while Jermaine O"neal is NOT!!!!! This guy has not done crap in his career until this year and is still not having THAT great of a year statistically. He is just playing on a good team. Houston is an all-star, and as a Knicks fan I see that and so should others. Artest is a good player, who SHOULD be a Knick (they could have drafted him instead of Fredrick Weis) but he is no all-star either, just a hardnosed, and hotheaded player. Come on now, Allen Houston is a premier player in this league.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

> I totally disagree, Houston is a superstar, while Jermaine O"neal is NOT!!!!! This guy has not done crap in his career until this year and is still not having THAT great of a year statistically. He is just playing on a good team. Houston is an all-star, and as a Knicks fan I see that and so should others. Artest is a good player, who SHOULD be a Knick (they could have drafted him instead of Fredrick Weis) but he is no all-star either, just a hardnosed, and hotheaded player. Come on now, Allen Houston is a premier player in this league.


:mrt:
Yes. Very much.


----------



## NYJ1680 (Dec 26, 2002)

When did Allan Houston become a superstar? He certainly gets paid like one, but he's not one of the top players in the league. As for Jermaine not having a great statistical year lets compare him to Houston.

O'Neal- 19.8ppg, 10.5rpg, 2.2apg, 2.25bpg, 0.78spg
Houston- 22.1 ppg, 2.6rpg, 2.9apg, 0.07bpg, 0.59spg

Allan Houston does one thing and thats score. Jermaine O'Neal is averaging only 2 less points per game with a lot more guys looking for shots on his team, plus he puts up big time rebounds and blocks. If you put Allan Houston on the Pacers his points would go way down, and Isaih would hate him after about ten minutes for being so soft and playing no D.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AFunk4Life</b>!
> I totally disagree, Houston is a superstar, while Jermaine O"neal is NOT!!!!! This guy has not done crap in his career until this year and is still not having THAT great of a year statistically. He is just playing on a good team. Houston is an all-star, and as a Knicks fan I see that and so should others. Artest is a good player, who SHOULD be a Knick (they could have drafted him instead of Fredrick Weis) but he is no all-star either, just a hardnosed, and hotheaded player. Come on now, Allen Houston is a premier player in this league.


Yup Allan Houston is a premier player in this league and he has made it to how many all-star games? BE for real hes a shooter nothing more nothing less and HE aint done nothing really in this league


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

No sane GM in the league would take Houston over JO. It just wouldnt make any sence. As far as Brad Miller in the game, you need to have a certain amount of centers in the game, and hes one of the better centers in the L. He played good out there in the time he played. Hes no allstar by yesterdays standards, but we live in a day of sub par centers.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 12, 2002)

Artest will not be made an All Star until he learns to control his emotions on court better. Why do you think Sheed didnt make the all star team? same reason.:yes:


----------

